# Airstone help please



## RiaHx (29 Nov 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I have a disc shaped airstone with pump, a lot of people leave it on 24/7 that I talk to it’s ok or set times on a timer? I have a 55 litre tank with otocinclus family, amano shrimps, ember tetras & Black neon tetras? Please could you give me a helping hand with my question?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 





RiaHx said:


> I have a disc shaped airstone with pump, a lot of people leave it on 24/7 that I talk to it’s ok or set times on a timer? I have a 55 litre tank with otocinclus family, amano shrimps, ember tetras & Black neon tetras?


You can just run it at night if the internal filter (back left-hand side?) works?

When the lights are on the plants will be photosynthesising and generating oxygen. I'd be tempted to get some more fast growing plants until the Amazon Swords (_Echinodorus bleheri)_ start growing.  A floater would be best, Pets@Home are selling _Salvinia auriculata, _or I can send you a mix. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## RiaHx (29 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You can just run it at night if the internal filter (back left-hand side?) works?
> 
> When the lights are on the plants will be photosynthesising and generating oxygen. I'd be tempted to get some more fast growing plants until the Amazon Swords (_Echinodorus bleheri)_ start growing.  A floater would be best, Pets@Home are selling _Salvinia auriculata, _or I can send you a mix.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel, have tank has changed a lot since this picture was taken a lot has grown more we also put tnc complete plant fertiliser in, I have also put a silk small plant in as well, send me a mix of what Darrel? I’m interested


----------



## dw1305 (29 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 





RiaHx said:


> send me a mix of what Darrel?


Floating plants. I always have spare plants.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RiaHx (29 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Floating plants. I always have spare plants.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
Wow what floating plants do you have?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 





RiaHx said:


> Wow what floating plants do you have?


_Azolla caroliniana, Lemna minor, Lemna minuta_, _Limnobium laevigatum, Pistia stratiotes, Salvinia auriculata & Utricularia gibba. _I also have plenty of _Ceratophyllum demersum (_a sub-surface floater_) _and probably some_ Lemna trisulca, Ceratopteris thalictroides & Riccia fluitans (_all really sub-surface as well_). 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## RiaHx (29 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, _Azolla caroliniana, Lemna minor, Lemna minuta_, _Limnobium laevigatum, Pistia stratiotes, Salvinia auriculata & Utricularia gibba. _I also have plenty of _Ceratophyllum demersum (_a sub-surface floater_) _and probably some_ Lemna trisulca, Ceratopteris thalictroides & Riccia fluitans (_all really sub-surface as well_).
> _
> cheers Darrel



Can I have a look at them & let you know if that’s ok? So kind of you


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 





RiaHx said:


> Can I have a look at them & let you know if that’s ok?


PM me. The ones people usually use are the <"_Limnobium">_, <"_Pistia">_ and <"_Salvinia">_ as floaters, and <"_Ceratophyllum">_ as a sub-surface floater.

The other ones are all a <"bit "weedy">, other than <"_Ceratopteris">, _but I don't have much of that at the moment. 

cheers Darrel


----------

